# iPhone & wvdial (tethering)

## hug0

Hi, I am trying to tether with my iPhone using wvdial but it is not recognized as device. 

dmesg only says something about a new usb device.

According to some other howtos, dmesg should say somthing like

```
[  119.616081] cdc_acm 1-2:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
```

I have the cdc-acm module loaded.

What am I missing?Last edited by hug0 on Wed Jul 15, 2009 7:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hug0

Nobody with an iPhone and USB tethering!? *push*

----------

## creiss

I feel your pain. Trying to do the same. Did you get any solution for this yet?

-Chris

----------

## hug0

nope, I didn't find one. sorry :/

----------

## newtonian

It looks like some linux folk have made some progress with blue-tooth.

Would be nice if one of us could put together a gentoo-centric how-to,

but it looks like we're still in the early stages now.

http://xn--9bi.net/2009/06/17/tethering-iphone-3-0-to-ubuntu-9-04/

I haven't seen anything for USB tethering.  I think the linux community 

hasn't created a driver for this yet.

Please let me know if you come across any new info.

Cheers,

----------

